# My current tank



## sdfish (Feb 26, 2017)

New to the forum and wanted to share my current picture of my 35 gallon aquarium. I have dwarf and blue gourami, red rainbow shark, cory cats, red rainbows, and cherry barbs in there. I'll add more pics later.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking very nice!


----------



## Stan (Feb 24, 2017)

Very nice indeed. Have you thought about a background instead of looking through to the wall?


----------

